# Looking for White GSD Breeders in the US?



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

This is not for me. It's for my friend Katrin. She's recently joined the forum, ya'll probably seen her videos of Kee and herself. She's looking for white German Shepherd breeders in the US since she's interested in the breed and possibly wants to buy a white GSD as her next dog. 

Are there any reputable white GSD breeders you can suggest? That not only breed dogs with rock solid nerves but a decent working drive?


----------



## Katrin + Kerou (Oct 6, 2011)

Thank you very much Sandra 

I am the person, who is looking for a white shepherd. But me english is not so good and so i asked Sandra, if she can ask for me here in the forum.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

I hate recommending breeders but here's my top 3 picks. 

Braehead White Shepherds - This is where both of our dogs came from. Don't know if she's planning any litters in the near future, she doesn't advertise puppies on her site. Trains and handles her own dogs.

Home of Victorious White Shepherds
Lena is right in Buffalo. Hasn't been breeding whites long but I'd buy from her in a heartbeat. Trains and handles her own dogs. Originally from Minsk!

Hoofprint & Lynsdens White Shepherds Hoofprint is in Canada, has been breeding whites for over 40 years. Lots of info on her site. My dogs have a lot of Hoofprint in their bloodlines. (one more than the other, I can never remember which one without looking) 

Other breeders worth looking at; SureFire, Ve-Lins, Reeves Royal Acres, Von Tasz, Foxhunt White Shepherds. I have more if you need them.


----------



## Marshmallows (Jan 28, 2007)

I will second Breahead

and add Von Tasz http://vontasz.com/

Keepsake Shepherds www.keepsakeshepherds.net 

Reeves Royal Acres http://www.reevesroyalacres.com


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

If you want to talk to someone about White Shepherds, *Whiteshepherds *is a GREAT person to chat with!! 

Additionally, though, I have met some dogs from Surefire and spoken to breeders who've worked with Surefire. If you are seriously considering a dog from them, please send me a PM first.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Just thinking...Are you in Germany or the US? (Mrs K's friend)


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'll add Welcome to Sugarloaf Shepherds - Championship German Shepherd Dogs of White Coat Color Sugarloaf and Vantasia WGSDs in Pennsylvania to your list - this is where my Faith came from ... she's a fantastic girl.

Already mentioned but also getting my vote is Hoofprint in Alvinston, ON (Canada) - have had a few WGSDs who have been closely related to Hoofprint breeding ... great dogs. Hoofprint & Lynsdens White Shepherds


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Here are links to some WGSD clubs in the US and Canada. They also might help you in looking for reputable WGSD breeders:
White German Shepherd Dog Club of America, Inc. || Welcome
White German Shepherd Dog Club International, Inc.™
WSCC White Shepherd Club of Canada
American White Shepherd Association


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

Can you recommend any reputable white GSD breeders in California? I know about Ve Lins, who seems fine, but I would like to see a few more for comparison. What should I be looking for in a reputable/responsible breeder? Are OFA certifications for hips and elbows and DM testing the standard and should I be wary of breeders who don't offer those protections? Some breeders push different things, like size or temperament, color and conformation, intelligence, working lines vs. show lines. So its a little confusing. I have had White GSD's so I know what I am getting into, but I don't intend to breed or show I just want a good pet quality dog. And what is a reasonable price for a good healthy white GSD? Prices range from $500 to $4,500.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

4500.00?????????


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

Oh yeah. $5,500 for pick of the litter (male or female) and $4,500 for a male or female. Of course you get a puppy blanket or toy with that (lol). And you can have your puppy attend a puppy academy for another $1900 (4 weeks of training). Of course these are Berger Blanc Suisse and the ranch is located near Hollywood and Beverly Hills so that may explain a lot. Check out Dances With Wolves Ranch and you will get al the detail. There are many WGSD puppies for sale in the $2,00-$3000 range. Of course some lower. I posed the same question on another website that I did here and Dances with Wolves was recommended. I was hoping to get a response from people on this site to help me narrow my search for or a reputable breeder. The people who recommended Dances with Wolves may have been their accountant or banker. Their dogs may be great but $5500-$4500,I mean seriously.


----------



## Yoshi (May 12, 2014)

Palydyn said:


> Oh yeah. $5,500 for pick of the litter (male or female) and $4,500 for a male or female. Of course you get a puppy blanket or toy with that (lol). And you can have your puppy attend a puppy academy for another $1900 (4 weeks of training). Of course these are Berger Blanc Suisse and the ranch is located near Hollywood and Beverly Hills so that may explain a lot. Check out Dances With Wolves Ranch and you will get al the detail. There are many WGSD puppies for sale in the $2,00-$3000 range. Of course some lower. I posed the same question on another website that I did here and Dances with Wolves was recommended. I was hoping to get a response from people on this site to help me narrow my search for or a reputable breeder. The people who recommended Dances with Wolves may have been their accountant or banker. Their dogs may be great but $5500-$4500,I mean seriously.


I personally think that is a rip off.  My White Swiss Shepherd was $1250 and he was a nice dog too. Healthiest dogs I have ever seen. He had no health issues, no allergies, moved fine and he had a great temperament. Not as hard or suspicious as some people like but he was one of the most easiest dogs to train and while not bombproof, he was brave enough to take everywhere. Both parents tested for hip/elbows and haemophilia. I don't know if his bloodlines were good but he had Tumbledowns Super Sonic and Bryan Timber vom Weissen Wachter in there.


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Wow. Yeah I'm sorry but their prices are just... o.o; 

And I may be bias because I love my dogs, but both of my white shepherds cost drastically less than that and are both rather nice examples of their breed. 

My two came via Surefire Shepherds in Longview, WA. Her prices have gone up a little but I think pet homes are still around 1200 for a puppy. I didn't pay that myself but I know she is willing to ship and as far as temperament goes, I couldn't ask for better than my two. Both are brave even when nervous, stay close/watch me constantly, they both never forget something when its been taught to them, are smart and athletic. And my female even took to the bitework training rather well.  But yeah. Not impressed with their dogs enough to want to pay 4500 for one.


----------

